# Vintage tool stores in Buffalo, NY



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

I am likely traveling to Buffalo in the next few weeks and wondered if any locals could recommend vintage tool stores or antique shops with tools. Thanks!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

You may want to check out Toronto while you are there - about and hour or two away. Passport required.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Mitch, South and east of Buffalo there are a few rural farm counties. Within an hours drive of the city there are countless numbers of small antique shops and "flea market type" places. Estate and farm auctions are continually advertised. Yard sales are often community events here. If you have a good GPS and don't mind sharing the roads with green or red monsters during harvest and spreading season, you can bump elbows with the owners of the 'high end' shops looking for a deal. Lots of antique shops in Buffalo, hopefully someone can recommend a few to you. -Jack


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Same goes for Rochester. There were a couple antique tools at an antiques store on Rt. 5 in Leroy.. A band saw was there that looked like it was 60+ years old as well as some hand planes.

Estate sales are a huge thing out here.. most of my tools are from them. My boss gets a lot of his tools and tool steel from garage sales. Also check out local flee markets.. They tend to be big in the area.


----------

